# Rotation diet



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

So I'm interested in beginning a rotating diet for Lula's kibble. Haven't fully decided how often to switch them up. 

Currently, she's eating Fromm Salmon Tunalini kibble & Primal Raw nuggets (frozen) in Turkey & Sardine. 

I'd like to add 2+ kibbles to the rotation. & maybe switch frozen raw brands up too. 

What's everyone feeding?
I'd like to stick to grain-free kibbles. 

Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi I'm new to the poodle world also, and don't have any experience, but I was recommended to try 
California Natural Kangaroo and Red Lentils Formula
Bentley has had problems with allergies and this is not a common protein. Has worked well so far. It's been three weeks.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I mix Molly's food all the time, she has a tummy of iron! Right now I feed her raw or canned(a half of a chicken leg or a whole wing or Variety's 'Grandma's Cassarole') and 1/3 cup of whatever 4or5 star grain free kibble that is the bargain of the month! So far she's had Blue Buffalo, Halo's Spot Stew, Evangers Meat lovers Medley, Canindae, Gold's Wee Bits,& Precise...All grain free. I will even mix a few together for variety and I've never had a problem. I guess I'm really lucky!!! I know it probably doesn't matter to her, but I wouldn't want to eat the same ol thing day after day either!LOL!!!

p.s. Occasionally I'll cook up a dog recipe too! She loves meatloaf!(for dogs of course!)


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I know it probably doesn't matter to her, but I wouldn't want to eat the same ol thing day after day either!LOL!!!


I agree, but boredom may not be the only concern. Twenty five or thirty years ago, a vet suggested that we rotate kibble brands. His theory was that, if one brand was deficient in a trace nutrient, another might make up for it. So, we did and do. We've never had a problem caused by just finishing up one type and going to another without gradual introduction, either.


----------

